
Alfred workflows to increase productivity and speed up repetitive tasks - florentisidore
https://www.alfredworkflows.store/
======
florentisidore
Hi!

I made up this new Alfred marketplace of workflows as a guy fancy of digital
tools and productivity. I think you could like it.

Alfred workflows
([http://alfredworkflows.store/](http://alfredworkflows.store/)) is a curated
list with a selection of 100+ Workflows for everyone divided into 13
Categories (Design, Development, Productivity, Video and others...) and for
different job titles (Developers, Project Managers, Designers…)

The community of Alfred users and I will add more every week to help people
and you be more productive.

This is a version 1.0, not perfect. Hope you will enjoy it.

What do you think? Feel free to ask me any questions and share your feedback.

Cheers! Florent

